

WayTools Textblade - basicallydan
https://waytools.com/products/textblade/1/trailer

======
mdaniel
Stuff like this always makes me so mad:
[http://i.imgur.com/lFfYh2N.png](http://i.imgur.com/lFfYh2N.png)

I'll provide the alt text for that image: "Please view with Chrome, Firefox,
or Safari" and the background image is an Android web view, and also a Link
Bubble that opened after the _first_ popup happened.

I can assure you, having visited their crummy website, that the content was
not so magical that anyone else should bother opening Chrome.

------
mcphage
Okay, it looks interesting, but what on earth is this talking about?

> _Unprecedented Computing Power_

> A network of 4 computers with 100X the processing power of legacy devices
> drives advanced software intelligence. TextBlade runs for a month with
> advanced Bluetooth Low Energy, and fast-charges on any USB port in just
> minutes, without cords of any kind. [...]

Huh?

------
dmayle
Looks wonderful! I've ordered one just now, but I'm incredibly disappointed to
find after clicking 'order' that I'm not expected to receive it until the end
of March.

* Update * -- if you watch _all_ of the videos, it eventually shows you that it's not shipping right away.

------
wodenokoto
if nothing else, the charger looks quite cool.
[https://waytools.com/store/showroom/info/nanocharger/tablet](https://waytools.com/store/showroom/info/nanocharger/tablet)

